# I-L-Y (American Sign Language)



## AllHailZ (Mar 2, 2008)

This is the sign for I-L-Y (I Love You) in American Sign Language.  I am Deaf, and this was just my way of coming up with something different with this particular sign.  I suppose you could say they're shots of crossed lovers.

1. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





2.


----------



## domromer (Mar 2, 2008)

I like it.


----------



## Antarctican (Mar 2, 2008)

I especially like that first one, and the story behind it. Maybe a different background for the picture would make it even better.


----------



## MyaLover (Mar 2, 2008)

I think thats really nice.  Nice pics!  I agree with the background on the first but overall they are nice.  I actually prefer the 2nd!  Nice job


----------



## Shibby! (Mar 2, 2008)

Sign language always amazes me.  I dated a girl whose both parents were deaf.  Nicest people in the world and wished I knew more sign language. Watching my ex and her parents talk was amazing.  

Great pictures and point of view.  Definitely gives you a different angle to work!


----------



## AllHailZ (Mar 3, 2008)

I agree with the backgrounds.  When I took those, it was on a whim, I wasn't really thinking about the photo.  It's a bit distracting in the first but okay for the second, IMO.

I was thinking about creating an American Sign Language theme in the Themes subforum, but I'm not sure how feasible it would be.

BTW, American Sign Language is not an universal language.  ASL is shared by the United States and Canada.  Other countries have their own.  Just tossing out an answer to one of the frequent questions I get asked.


----------



## Zada (Mar 6, 2008)

I looove the first one! Especially how the focus is in the center.  

Very creative  you have beautiful signing hands


----------



## Big Wallaby (Mar 21, 2008)

Reminds me of the time a deaf friend went to Japan, went to the Olympics, and met a deaf Japanese person.  To translate, he had to have his mom translate ASL into English for someone who translated into Japanese for someone who translated into Japanese Sign.

As someone who was told I would go deaf (and glad I didn't), I would love to have been there to see it.


----------



## Kentanner11 (Mar 21, 2008)

I love your signature! I am currently working on learning ASL and wanted to know if you knew of any tricks to make it stick?


----------

